# £25 Amazon Voucher what to spend it on.



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a £25 voucher that's been burning a hole in my picket for a couple of months, but what coffee related stuff to spend it on?

My thoughts today were:-

Aeropress

Or

20 oz Rattleware Milk jug

I use a CCD for work and have always wondered about an aerobie, big difference?

I could do with some new flat white cups.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

waste the lot on coffee porn.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> waste the lot on coffee porn.


That was the general idea.....I think.....unless you're talking about a very specialised market


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> waste the lot on coffee porn.


Or were you on about something like this?

Blue Bottle, has anyone read it?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/1607741180


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow the cover pic is giving me the horn! My naked PF seldom exhibits such a glorious pour. (Derek and Clive please get back in your box!) Complete with Amazon review by our TSK no less! I'd be tempted to get an aeropress if it were me, but it depends on whether you have something like that already and if you'd use it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Blue Bottle book is good.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought Blue Bottle Coffee Book for £12.00 delivered from Amazon - excellent book.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

You've said Aeropress. Ever tried one? Like filter coffee? If so, want to get a very very clean, accurate cup without going down the (what can be) pricey Chemex route? You could do much worse with 25 squids


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Always worth having an Aeropress, great to try out and for times when you are travelling.

You could buy some Rave, but mine was a month old when it came from Amazon -_-


----------

